# Incra Ultra Lite Jig



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I bought the Incra Lite Jig a while ago. I am just starting to try to use it.

I bought a book with about 50 plastic templates in it. When I took them out of the box it became confusing. Partially confusing because I took it out sometime ago and didn't organize them.

The Incra jig, as I understand moves in increments of 1/32 of an inch. The templates do not show this.

Does anyone know if a template comes with the jig that is in 1/32 of an inch? My jig allows you to have three templates installed at once.

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

I have the one below

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11494&filter=incra

it is Incremental positioning in 1/32" steps.

It came with a DVD disk that helps alot, did you get one with yours if not you may want to get one...



================
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=11260&TabSelect=Details


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Are you able to read the 1/32 inch scale? On my Ulta lite I can't without the benefit of cheater glasses and a magnifying glass.

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Yep, the peepers are one of my body parts that are still working But I always have my glasses on ...that's to say my bi-focals are working.. 

I guess you could use your finger nail ,each click would 1/32" on the rib bar (8 clicks = 1/4" and so on )

================







S Bolton said:


> Are you able to read the 1/32 inch scale? On my Ulta lite I can't without the benefit of cheater glasses and a magnifying glass.
> 
> sb


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

ha ha... me old eyes suck too! 

Corey


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

challagan said:


> ha ha... me old eyes suck too!
> 
> Corey


Corey,

It's contagious. I was at the home depot yesterday and they had an 8 inch grinder that had magnifiers built into the guards. I felt 'old' because I thought that wasn't such a bad idea.........


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi SB
> 
> Yep, the peepers are one of my body parts that are still working But I always have my glasses on ...that's to say my bi-focals are working..
> 
> ...


Bj.... that's fine and well UNLESS you bite your finger nails


----------



## JDługosz (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not familiar with the "ultra lite" model, but I have the book with templates. Besides most of them dealing with the patterns in the book, there is also a series of various constant spacings. However, the normal rulers all are marked at 1/32 inch. The printed numbers are in 32nds, e.g. there is a little red '8' at 1/4 inch.

I just looked at incra's web site, and the Ultra Lite has the same rack mechanism as mine. The teeth are 1/32 inch.

--John


----------

